# MA'S TURKEY ON MOTHERS DAY!



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

My first Turkey. I got up at 3:30 am met up with my brother and we proceeded to his secret spot. (Thanks Bro!) 8) We got there at the perfect time. Turkeys were gobbling all over the place. Too cool! Couldn't get them to come in so did the super sneak/stock. Worked out perfect.  [attachment=0:2fles949]Turkey #2 .jpg[/attachment:2fles949]


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice,,, :O||:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah mama!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hee Haw!! Great job!!


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Sweet ma, nice bird!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice! Congrats! It was a beautiful day for a hunt!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks to all! Any day is a great day to hunt.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job, but you can take off the mask now...your bird's been bagged!


----------

